# new motherboard for e7500



## gurujee (Jan 7, 2012)

one of my friends motherboard lan and usbport is not working. his hardware wala said its motherboard problem. Now he wants to buy new board.
his old board was intel dg41rq.

his processor is core2duo e7500.

pls suggest a new motherboard for him.


----------



## CA50 (Jan 7, 2012)

Instead of spending on a new mobo, why not get a PCI LAN card and a PI usb card?

Its will be the most eonomical one, and the proccy is LGA775 one, so your another choice will be to get a new g41 mobo from asus, gigabyte suporting ddr3.

About the existing mobo, isn't it under warranty? Intel usually provided 3 years warranty.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 7, 2012)

go with a Gigabyte G41Mt-S2P for 2.5k its a decent motherboard but the overclock is limited to the FSB i.e. 1333mhz u cant increase the northbridge voltage to go feather


----------



## gurujee (Jan 7, 2012)

CA50 said:


> Instead of spending on a new mobo, why not get a PCI LAN card and a PI usb card?
> 
> Its will be the most eonomical one, and the proccy is LGA775 one, so your another choice will be to get a new g41 mobo from asus, gigabyte suporting ddr3.
> 
> About the existing mobo, isn't it under warranty? Intel usually provided 3 years warranty.



thanks for reply....

sounds good for adding cards ? how much a PI usb card cost ? warranty may be left...



Tarun said:


> go with a Gigabyte G41Mt-S2P for 2.5k its a decent motherboard but the overclock is limited to the FSB i.e. 1333mhz u cant increase the northbridge voltage to go feather



great..lemme find...i am not going for overclocking....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2012)

ENTER PCI USB 2.0 / 1.1 4+1 5 Port Card BOXPACK CD


----------



## CA50 (Jan 7, 2012)

@gurujee, first check your warranty, since g41 is a new chipsets, your mob should be in warranty, so it will be better to RMA the board


----------



## gurujee (Jan 7, 2012)

CA50 said:


> @gurujee, first check your warranty, since g41 is a new chipsets, your mob should be in warranty, so it will be better to RMA the board



OK.. i will check 



whitestar_999 said:


> ENTER PCI USB 2.0 / 1.1 4+1 5 Port Card BOXPACK CD



Thanks for the link..and new it bazaar


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2012)

Tarun said:


> go with a Gigabyte G41Mt-S2P for 2.5k its a decent motherboard but the overclock is limited to the FSB i.e. 1333mhz u cant increase the northbridge voltage to go feather



THe mobo OP mentioned ie *intel dg41rq* supports DDR2 mem only and G41Mt-S2P supports DDR3 - so if he goes with G41Mt-S2P his friend have to buy DDR3 mem as well 

@ *OP* - go with CA50 suggestion but also note that if your friend have a gfx card the pci slot next to the pci-e x16 slot may be blocked by the gfx card - so you can only use one pci card on that mobo and if you need to get a new mobo look for Gigabyte G41M Combo - supports both DDR2 and DDR3 mem


----------



## gurujee (Jan 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> THe mobo OP mentioned ie *intel dg41rq* supports DDR2 mem only and G41Mt-S2P supports DDR3 - so if he goes with G41Mt-S2P his friend have to buy DDR3 mem as well
> 
> @ *OP* - go with CA50 suggestion but also note that if your friend have a gfx card the pci slot next to the pci-e x16 slot may be blocked by the gfx card - so you can only use one pci card on that mobo and if you need to get a new mobo look for Gigabyte G41M Combo - supports both DDR2 and DDR3 mem


...wow...thanks...i also found it...but was confused....then will have to go with G41M Combo one..


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2012)

IF you get the Gigabyte G41M Combo then you will be able to OC the cpu - even with a cheap cpu cooler like Cm Hyper TX3 which is around ~1.2k


----------



## aloodum (Jan 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> IF you get the Gigabyte G41M Combo then you will be able to OC the cpu - even with a cheap cpu cooler like Cm Hyper TX3 which is around ~1.2k



and achieve what??

IMHO there is no more justification in spending behind a core 2 duo architecture these days.


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2012)

^^ performance improvement 

and if OP's friend wants to keep this rig for some more years to come - C2D e7500 is still a good cpu IMO


----------



## gurujee (Jan 10, 2012)

He doesnt know anything about OC or Hardware. he is just an user. 

he asked for GA combo at a local dealer , and will get in 2 days.

He is planning to use the rig until smoke comes out of the heat sink.


----------

